# Chicago Hot Dogs



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

Chicago Hot Dogs

All-beef hot dogs
Green sweet bell pepper, diced
Yellow onions, diced
Mustard
Sweet pickle relish
Dill pickle chips
Cucumbers, sliced thin
Iceberg lettuce, shredded
Tomatoes, diced
Hot peppers (pepperoncini)
Celery salt

Steam hot dogs and put condiments on table. NEVER USE CATSUP! Celery salt is a MUST!

Serve on poppy seed buns, if they are available.


----------

